

How Twitter Cards Work (technical) - jordancooper
http://blog.trywildcard.com/post/94445586523/how-twitter-cards-work

======
sriramyadavalli
If Twitter could use common standard like microdata (proposed by w3c), it
would probably be a better approach.

The big problem with Twitter product cards is the lack of real time
information (ie the data shown to user is crawler dependent). So, e-commerce
vendors with dynamic pricing needs (like hotels, airlines) wont use it much.
E-Commerce vendors (like Etsy) where users are little less price sensitive
have a better shot at using these cards.

------
jordancooper
This is a really straight forward explanation of how to implement cards in
Twitter. Each social platform (Pinterest, FB, Goog Now, Twitter) requires a
different implementation to achieve a similar goal. This is a good nuts and
bolts view of what you need to do in Twitter to make it happen

